
A Distributed Haskell for the Modern Web [pdf] - tdurden
http://ekblad.cc/lic.pdf
======
nickpsecurity
Read the abstract for now. Great stuff. Need more just like that. Here's some
related work that's more mature if anyone wants to toy with or preferably
build on this stuff:

Swift - Automatically-partitioned, secure web apps
[http://www.cs.cornell.edu/jif/swift/](http://www.cs.cornell.edu/jif/swift/)

Opa - ML-based language for whole stack w/ type safety
[http://opalang.org/](http://opalang.org/)

Ur/Web - Functional, safe language & framework for whole stack
[http://www.impredicative.com/ur/](http://www.impredicative.com/ur/)

~~~
Detrus
Urbit [http://urbit.org](http://urbit.org) is lots of fun

------
wyager
Man, that is super cool. There are so many really interesting Haskell
compilers. Besides those that target JavaScript, you have (on the other
extreme) Haskell to hardware compilers like clash or Lambda-CCC.

